# Corduroy Fuzz biasing Q2



## blivjc (Dec 25, 2019)

Hi! I built a Corduroy Fuzz and somehow I am having an issue with Q2. When I try to bias Q2, the voltage keeps changing. There are no issue with Q3 and Q4, but I cannot bias Q2. I have no idea if this is normal for this pedal or I screwed up somewhere. So any help will be appreciated. FYI, I have an old circuit board. Thanks!


----------



## moonlightpedalbuilds (Dec 25, 2019)

Try switch transistors. Btw where did you get your transistors?


----------



## Nostradoomus (Dec 25, 2019)

Make sure you buy legit J201s from legit sites like smallbear etc. eBay Jfets are generally bad/out of spec/fake


----------



## blivjc (Dec 26, 2019)

I think I figured it out. The old board didn't have 1M between the gate and the ground. So when I added that, everything's fine. Thanks for the advice, guys!


----------



## moonlightpedalbuilds (Dec 26, 2019)

blivjc said:


> I think I figured it out. The old board didn't have 1M between the gate and the ground. So when I added that, everything's fine. Thanks for the advice, guys!


Old board?


----------



## blivjc (Dec 26, 2019)

Yep! One without the trim pots.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Dec 29, 2019)

That would do it.  Corduroy is a pretty cool fuzz.  The toggle switch is up for Tight, down for Big.


----------

